# Identificacion de componente paintball.



## ninjakatana (May 16, 2018)

Buenas noches quisiera saber si me ayudana identificar un componente.
La placa de la imagen maneja un motor pequeño de un rotor que se encarga de alimentar con bolitas de pintura una marcadora para paintball. El problema es que por alguna razon le cuesta arrancar por lo que hay que darle un aventon. El componente en cuestión es "r3" el cual por la sigla sería una resistencia pero tengo mis dudas por la forma. Cambié el motor y sigue el problema por lo que es la placa indefectiblemente....
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 16, 2018)

Sería de 200 Ohms , la mediste ?

Me parece ver soldaduras opacas 

Resisaste a tester  el microswitch y el pulsador ?


----------



## capitanp (May 16, 2018)

digamos que podria ser 20Ω


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2018)

El pulsador podría estar know-out por el uso


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2018)

puede que se trate de un fusible mi cautin weller trae uno de esos iguales pero no da resistencia mas bien continuidad y revisando el diagrama parece ser un termofusible


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2018)

En la serigrafía de tu weller como figura como R o como  fuse?
En este caso esta marcado como una resistencia


----------



## ni (May 17, 2018)

Parece un PPTC o polyswitch:






Smd Pptc Resettable Fuse For Digital Camera - Buy Current And Temperature Fuse,Fuse For Digital Camera,Smd Pptc Resettable Fuse Product on Alibaba.com

http://m.chinapptc.com/en/pd.jsp?pid=2540&mid=18


----------



## ninjakatana (May 17, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sería de 200 Ohms , la mediste ?
> 
> Me parece ver soldaduras opacas
> 
> Resisaste a tester  el microswitch y el pulsador ?


Gracias por responder. He probado el pulsador y se encuentra bien. El componente r3 al medirlo marca 1.4 ohm por ello es mi duda

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 17, 2018



capitanp dijo:


> digamos que podria ser 20Ω


Lo mismo pensaba que de ser resistencia deberia tener ese valor pero el multimetro marca 1.4 ohm


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

Sería 200 miliampers ?

Eso queda en serie con el motor ?


----------



## sergiot (May 17, 2018)

Si es una resistencia es de 20 ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

O sea :

Cifra
Cifra
Multiplicador


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (May 20, 2018)

prueba el motor solo con la fuente para mi se daño tu motor


----------



## ninjakatana (May 21, 2018)

adjcp dijo:


> prueba el motor solo con la fuente para mi se daño tu motor


Gracias por tu respuesta. El motor funciona bien. Incluso probé con un motor nuevo y lo hace fallar. El problema va a la placa lamentablemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2018)

1,4 Ohms es en escala baja de 200 Ohms o en modo díodos ?


----------



## ninjakatana (Jun 21, 2018)

ni dijo:


> Parece un PPTC o polyswitch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esta es la respuesta correcta a la identificacion del componente.
Se trata de un Polyswitch PTC resettable (fusible reseteable) de 200mA.-
Para mi suerte no encuntro del mismo en mi provincia y buscando por Mercado Libre lo mas cercano que consigo es de 170mA o 300mA...
que podría inventar para solucionar el inconveniente?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2018)

podes reemplarlo con un simple fusible de 200mA o ese que conseguis de 300mA, pero ojo que los fusible de esos valores tienen una resistencia un poco mas alta que cero, le diste la caida de tensión cuando esta funcionando??


----------



## ninjakatana (Jun 22, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> podes reemplarlo con un simple fusible de 200mA o ese que conseguis de 300mA, pero ojo que los fusible de esos valores tienen una resistencia un poco mas alta que cero, le diste la caida de tensión cuando esta funcionando??


no veo que sea viable lo que me comentas porque necesito la función de polyswitch ya que el mismo controla el motor para que cuando a este se detiene el eje por alguna obstrucción. Hay que tener en cuenta que la función de este circuito que es proveer de bolitas de pintura a una marcadora de paintball. Cuando la marcadora se encuentra sin disparar la bolita detiene el eje del motor y el polyswitch desactiva la alimentación al mismo...


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2018)

Pero estas buscando una falla, dijiste que no arranca bien o lo hace lento, en todo caso la condición de arranque es la misma tanto sea un fusible normal o un polyswitch, si empieza a funcionar bien, listo, tu problema está resuelto o encontrado, pero si tu problema persiste la cosa cambia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 22, 2018)

Yo veo una soldadura muy fea  en la resistencia, antes de cambiar algo repasaría con el soldador las soldaduras.

A modo de prueba se podría hacer un puente sobre la resistencia y ver que ocurre con el motor


----------



## ninjakatana (Jun 22, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Pero estas buscando una falla, dijiste que no arranca bien o lo hace lento, en todo caso la condición de arranque es la misma tanto sea un fusible normal o un polyswitch, si empieza a funcionar bien, listo, tu problema está resuelto o encontrado, pero si tu problema persiste la cosa cambia.


Bajo ese análisis el componente es el que falla. Confirmo esto porque realicé un puente para que el circuito trabaje sin el PPTC y trabaja de manera correcta el motor

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 22, 2018



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo veo una soldadura muy fea  en la resistencia, antes de cambiar algo repasaría con el soldador las soldaduras.
> 
> A modo de prueba se podría hacer un puente sobre la resistencia y ver que ocurre con el motor


Es una buena idea pero el circuito trabaja de forma correcta cuando le hago el puente al PPTC. Cree que podría cambiar la situación?
una de las pruebas que realice es comprar un PPTC que conseguia aqui de 170mA y el motor practicamente se queda sin fuerza. Es decir la primera vez arranca "casi" bien porque le cuesta un poco.. pero apenas detengo el giro del motor y lo suelto para que arranque nuevamente ya no tiene fuerza. Me llama la atención que por poner un componente de 30mA menos que el original,  se comporte tan diferente... 
Que opinión podrías darme al respecto?
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2018)

Bien, ahora en vez de poner en corto el pptc pone un miliamperimetro y fijate cual es la corriente real del motor, si eso es tan critico como parece y el motor tiene un exceso ed consumo la falla la va a presentar siempre con ese tipo de componente.


----------



## ninjakatana (Jun 22, 2018)

sergiot dijo:


> Bien, ahora en vez de poner en corto el pptc pone un miliamperimetro y fijate cual es la corriente real del motor, si eso es tan critico como parece y el motor tiene un exceso ed consumo la falla la va a presentar siempre con ese tipo de componente.


Casualmente ayer estuve midiendo el consumo del motor pero sin el PPTC y me daba 140mA pero no me di cuenta de medir con el componente... Bien vuelva a casa hago esa medición.
Lo que si quería comentarte que el PPTC original que se encuentra en la foto cuando lo hago trabajar, forzando a que el motor se detenga y arrancando de nuevo, se calienta bastante. Y es aqui cuando hay que hacerlo girar un poco con la mano para que arranque.  Digo esto a modo de agregar info al tema.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 22, 2018)

pone una carga resistiva de 140mA y fiajte si calienta de la misma manera, puede que el pico de corriente en el arranque supere ese valor.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jul 19, 2018)

un fusible smd resolvería tu problema hermano no le busque 5 patas al gato


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 19, 2018)

ninjakatana dijo:


> Bajo ese análisis el componente es el que falla. Confirmo esto porque realicé un puente para que el circuito trabaje sin el PPTC y trabaja de manera correcta el motor
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 22, 2018
> 
> ...



Hola ¿y si haces la misma prueba pero ahora con el de 300mA?, parece ser que el pico de corriente inicial que necesita el motor es el que "abre" el fusible. El fusible de 300mA en teoría debería de soportar más. 

Otra idea es colocarle en serie al motor algúna resistencia de bajo valor, digamos, 2 ohms y hacer pruebas. (la idea es disminuir la demanda de corriente al iniciar el giro del motor).

Saludos


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2018)

No podes hacer eso, es algo normal de un motor, en el instante 0 el motor es casi un corto, siempre va a existir ese pico de consumo, la unica manera es que entregues la tensión en forma de rampa ascendente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2018)

ninjakatana dijo:


> estuve midiendo el consumo del motor pero sin el PPTC y me daba 140mA



Eso es ya funcionando , durante el arranque llegaría a 140 mA x 8 = 1,12 A

Haría falta una resistencia en serie + un osciloscopio o un buen tester con retención de valor pico para medir eso.


----------

